# Tekken.Tag.Tournament.2.XBOX360-SWAG XBLA and DLC



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Binary.Domain.PAL.FRENCH.XBOX360-iNSOMNi* and *Max_Payne_3_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan* on the region dupes front.<br/>
<br/>
Several interesting XBLA and DLC releases though.<br/>
<br/>
*XBLA*<br/>
*Dogfight_1942_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*<br/>
With the other day's Damage Inc apparently not doing that well on the reviews front (lacks polish on the player controls/mechanics front being the main critique) it might be up to XBLA to take it although early word is not good. Planes trailer/montage<br/>
*Kung_Fu_Strike_The_Warriors_Rise_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*<br/>
Preview. Early word is simplistic and repetitive but could well be quite fun.<br/>
*The.Walking.Dead.Episode.3.Long.Road.Ahead.PAL.RF.XBOX360-ENERGY*<br/>
Had a p2p release last time and does not seem to be listed everywhere but another release.<br/>
<br/>
*DLC*<br/>
*Fruit.Ninja.Kinect.8-bit.Cartridge.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*<br/>
An 8 bit skin for fruit ninja<br/>
*Pinball.Arcade.Gorgar.and.Monster.Bash.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*<br/>
A monsters themed skin for the pinball game. Supposedly pretty good if you like virtual pinball.<br/>
*Dragon.s.Dogma.Notice.Board.Quests.Service.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*<br/>
A bundle of the previous 24 Notice Board quests by the looks of things.<br/>
*The.Elder.Scrolls.V.Skyrim.Hearthfire.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*<br/>
Cheap and cheerful "skyrim does the sims" but nice enough if you like that sort of thing.<br/>
*Forza.Motorsport.4.September.Pennzoil.Car.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*<br/>
One car game, one DLC addon for various cars. List of said cars- 2013 Viper #91 SRT Motorsport GTS-R, 2013 Viper #93 SRT Motorsport GTS-R, 1968 Alfa Romeo 33 Stradale, 1960 Aston Martin DB4 GT Zagato, 1958 Austin-Healey Sprite MKI, 1953 Chevrolet Corvette, 1965 MG MGB GT, 1955 Mercedes-Benz 300 SLR, 1967 Volkswagen Karmann Ghia, 1983 GMC Vandura G-1500 and 2011 Citroën DS4.<br/>
<br/>
And a rock band DLC.<br/>
<br/>
*Tekken.Tag.Tournament.2.XBOX360-SWAG*<br/>
Region free by the looks of things, not due out for a couple of days mind you.<br/>
We were technically beaten to the punch by Rasas so by all means continue the discussion there.<br/>
Tekken Tag tournament was a kind of offshoot from the main series but achieved cult status and this is the long awaited sequel to it.<br/>
<br/>
Amazon words<br/>
Never underestimate the heart of a champion. The original Tag Team Fighter that started it all is back. Tekken Tag Tournament 2 delivers new and returning characters in the largest roster ever. Experience the most advanced attack mechanics. Ultimate combo move sets and new battle modes with innovative features to broaden Tekken consumer accessibility. Unlimited fighter combinations and multiple ways to challenge your friends - get ready for the next battle!<br/><br/>

Key Game Features<br/>
<br/>
Multiplayer Match – Challenge your friends in a 2-on-2 tag-team battle, 1-on-1 or 1-on-2<br/>
Pair Play – Up to 4 players can each control a character in the ultimate team battle<br/>
Fight Lab – All new mode to customize combot's appearance & for the first time ever, his moves<br/>
Largest Playable Roster – More than 50 characters to choose from<br/>
New Stages – Fight in your favorite countries around the world<br/>
Enviromental FX – Clothing condition alters in real-time with water & dirt effects<br/>
New Moves – Each character expands their fight arsenal with explosive new tag-throws & tag-combos<br/>
Online Features – All-new features bring the community together like never before<br/>
Offline Battle Modes – Re-live the classic arcade mode, train in a first-class practice mode, customize your Team/Character appearance & much more<br/>
<br/>
*Video*Intro video, gameplay absent but plenty of gameplay available<br/>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DhKMUYfNgg <br/>


*Boxart*<br/>






<br/>


<style type="text/css">

pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }

<base target="_new">

</style>

*NFO*<br/>

<pre>	

▄
░                                       ░ ▄▀▓▀▄ ░       ░
░                   ▀ ▄             ░   ▒ ▐▌░▐▌ ▒   ░              ░
▒░                    ▐▌        ░   ▒   ▓▄▀▄▄▄▀▄▓   ▒   ░        ░
░▓▒                   ▄▀         ▒   ▓▓▄▄▀▄▓████▄▀▄▄▓▓   ▒       ░▒ ░
▒▓▓  ee'           ▄▄█          ▓▓▄▄▄▀▀  ▐▓█▀▀████▄▄▀▀▄▄▄▓▓     ▓▒▓░▒
▓█▀  ▄▄        ▄▄█████     ▄▄▄▓▓█▀       ▓███  ▀██████▄▄▄▀▀ ▀  ▄ ▀█▒▓
▀ ▄██▓▓██▄ ▄▄██████▀▀▄▄▄█▓▓▀▀  ▄▀▄      ▐▓██▌    ███▀███████▄  ▓█▄ ▀█
██▓████▓▄██▓█████▄██▓▓▀▀    ▄██▌       ▓███ ▄▀ ▐███▌ ▀▀██████▄▓███▄
▐█▓█████████▀▓██▄▓▓▀▀       ▐████      ▐▓██▌▐▌░ █████     ▀█████████▌
█▓██████▀ ▄ ▄▓█▓▀           █████▌     ▓███  ▀▄██████▌     ▐██▓█████
▐▓█████▌ ▐▌▐▓█▀   ▄  ░      ██░███    ▐▓██▌    ███░███    ▄▓▓██████▌  SWAG!
█▓█████▄ ▀██▌  ▄███  ░     ██ ▓██▌   ▓██▀    ▐███ ███▌  ▓▓███▀▄███
█▓▓█████▄  ▀ ▀▓▓███  ░░▒▓ ██▌▐▓██ ▓▐███████████▌▄▐███▐▓███▀  ▓██▌▄████████▓░
▀█▓▓██████▄▄  ▀▓▓██  ░▒▓▐██▓ ███▌▓▓█████████████▌███▌███   ▄▓██▐█████████▄
▀▀▓▓████████▄▄▀▓▓█  ░ ▐██▓ ▐███▐███▌    ▄█▄██▀█▐███▐█▌    ▀█████████▀   ▀
▄   ░    ▀▀▓▓███████▄▀▓▓  ░▐███▌ ███████    ▓▓███    ███▌██▄ ▄   ▀▄ ▄█▄█▌ ▄█▄
▀▄ ▓  ▄▀    ▀▀▓██████▄▀▓  ▐███▌ ▐█████▌   ▐▓███   ░ ▐███▐▀▄▄▄▄     ▐████▄ ▀
▄▄          ▀▓█████▌▐▓ ████   ▓████    ▓███▌    ░ ███▌████████▄▄▄██░███▄
▀▓█▀      ▄▄▄ ▐▓█████ █▌████   ▐▓███▌  ▐▓███      ▄▐▓██▐█████████████▀░ ▀█
▄▀▄▄▄▄ ▄▄███████▄████▌█ ██████    █▓███▄ ▓███▌    ▄▓▓▓███▌█▀▀   ▀▀▀█████▄▄██▌
▀  ▓▓▓▌▐▓████████████▀▐▌▐█████▌  ▄▄▄█▓███▀████  ▄▄▀▀▀▀▀  ▀▀  ▄▓▓▓██▄▄ ▀▀████▄█
▓████████████▀▀▀    ▀▓█████ ▄ ▐▓▓▓▀▀▀████▓▌              ▐▓  ▀▀▀▓▓▓█▄▄ ▀▀█▌
▄████████▀▀            ▓██▀▄█▀      ▀▓▓██▓▀                ▀▀       ▀▀▓██▄ ▄
▀▓████▓               ▓███▀           ▀▀                              ▓███▓
▀▓██▓ ▒▒░░░░░░░░░  ▓██▀  ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒ ▓███▀
▀█▓ ▓▄          ▄█▀                                            ▄▓ ▓█▀
░  ▀▓▄ ▀▓▄  ▄           Tekken Tag Tournament 2            ▄  ▄▓▀ ▄▓▀  ░
▀  ▀▓▄ ▀▓▄ ▓                                            ▓ ▄▓▀ ▄▓▀  ▀
░ ▄█▄ ▐▓▌ ▐▓▌▐▌       platform ....... XBOX 360          ▐▌▐▓▌ ▐▓▌ ▄█▄ ░
▒  ▓  ▐▓▌ ▐▓▌▐▌       release date ... 09-05-2012        ▐▌▐▓▌ ▐▓▌  ▓  ▒
▄▓▄   ▄▓▌ ▐▓▌ ▓        filenames ...... swag-ttt2*.r**     ▓ ▐▓▌ ▐▓▄   ▄▓▄
▀  ▄▓▓▀ ▓▓▀ ▓         origin.......... Regionfree          ▓ ▀▓▓ ▀▓▓▄  ▀
█▓▓█ ▓▓▀▀▄▓          format ......... .iso                 ▓▄▀▀▓▓ █▓▓█
█▓██▌▓▀▀▀▀            language ....... EN ...                 ▀▀▀▀▓▐██▓█
▐▓████▌                                                           ▐████▓▌
▐▓████▌  ▄                                                     ▄  ▐████▓▌
█▓████▄▐▌▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░ ░  www.xRel.to - FUCK OFF & DIE ░ ░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▐▌▄████▓█
▄ ███████▌                                                      ▐███████ ▄
▄▄▀█████▌  Special greets fly out to the german movie scene    ▐█████▀▄▄
▀▓▓███████  this time: Kick those faggots from SONS out of the  █████▄█▓▓▀
▀█▓▓█████  release scene - let them stick to p2p!!!            █00████▓▓█
▀█▓▓█████                                                      █████▓▓█▀
▄ ▀█▓▓███▌   http://uk.ign.com/games/tekken-tag-tournament-2/  ███▓▓█▀ ▄
▓▄ ▀█▓██▌          xbox-360-124581                           ▐██▓█▀ ▄▓
▒ ▓▄ ▀▓██                                                   ██▓▀ ▄▓ ▒
▒ ▒ ▓▄ ▀▓▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░ no class - only style ░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐▓▀ ▄▓ ▒ ▒
░ ░ ▒ ▓  ▀                                                 ▀  ▓ ▒ ░ ░
░   ░ ▒                                                       ▒ ░   ░
░                                                       ░
░                                                                   ░


</pre>


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2012)

FUCK YEAH.
still the only temper who cares about tekken but so what.
September 14th my gaming life will be complete and I will sit down and bang this game out for all its worth.
@[member='FAST6191']

This is the best thing you have ever posted


----------



## Devin (Sep 6, 2012)

I will get it, and I will beat you. Like I did last time.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2012)

Devin said:


> I will get it, and I will beat you. Like I did last time.


;O;
LIES
we havent even played yet, you too scared of my mad skillz


----------



## Chase.Collins19 (Sep 10, 2012)

Heck yeah! Comes out for me tomorrow.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FUCK YEAH.
> still the only temper who cares about tekken but so what.
> September 14th my gaming life will be complete and I will sit down and bang this game out for all its worth.
> @[member='FAST6191']
> ...



I wouldn't say I don't care so much as I'm annoyed by how they left B! in. I'd even be fine with extended juggle mechanics stemming from Tag, but not freakin' bound...


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

Chase.Collins19 said:


> Heck yeah! Comes out for me tomorrow.


O.O
Damn it I got till friday




DS1 said:


> I wouldn't say I don't care so much as I'm annoyed by how they left B! in. I'd even be fine with extended juggle mechanics stemming from Tag, but not freakin' bound...


I played with the mechanics already at the early screening in London during summer.
I got a 7 win streak before some super pro knocked me off 
I personally like it,


----------



## DS1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, I win a lot with the new system as well, but that's just because I can pull off juggles. Not much of a match, more of a "who gets juggled first" contest.

edit- but yes, Tekken for life, LOL


----------



## Chase.Collins19 (Sep 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Chase.Collins19 said:
> 
> 
> > Heck yeah! Comes out for me tomorrow.
> ...


yeah, I just checked gamestop and it says 9/11/2012


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 11, 2012)

Chase.Collins19 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Chase.Collins19 said:
> ...


Damn it europe.
Why you so behind >.>


----------



## Chase.Collins19 (Sep 12, 2012)

This game is a must have for tekken fans. I've played a good amount of tekken in my day but when i popped this little gem and started gettin to town i knew this one was special. Although the game is what you would expect for tekken, the tag team-style gameplay adds a lot and keeps you wanting to learn more combos that you would use both characters for thus broadening your horizon with different characters. Im no review expert or any of that but so far this is a really fun game i look forward to play for a while.


----------

